# which motherboard should i choose for 3700x



## algamer (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,

so i have watched all the reviews and decided to go with 3700x and x570 motherboard. since its always good to take advice from community. which x570 motherboard should i choose from below. i already have CX600M PSU, Gigabyte aorus 1080ti graphics card which i will retain. i will be upgrading from i5 4460.

i have decided processor as 3700x

which shud i choose

*Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite

or

Asus Tuf Gaming X570-Plus*

or

*Msi MPG X570 Gaming Edge (Wi-Fi)*


i am really tempted for MSI motherboard because of ongoing promotion which includes cooler master ML240L. 





__





						I Love you 3000 Ryzen | AMD 3rd Gen, X570 AM4 Motherboard | MSI Global
					

Get up to $129.99 worth of Cooler Master MASTERLIQUID and more when you purchase a qualified MSI X570 motherboard and chassis!




					www.msi.com


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

All are excellent feature rich boards for a good price, there is no wrong choice here just go with whatever look appeals to you. Personally i will go with the gigabyte cause i like their audio and gigabyte VRM design on new AMD ryzens never disappoints.

One last thing that PSU you'r using fills my mind with doubt, not because of wattage output but because of quality concerns, would highly recommend looking into a more quality unite


----------



## algamer (Jul 14, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> All are excellent feature rich boards for a good price, there is no wrong choice here just go with whatever look appeals to you. Personally i will go with the gigabyte cause i like their audio and gigabyte VRM design on new AMD ryzens never disappoints.
> 
> One last thing that PSU you'r using fills my mind with doubt, not because of wattage output but because of quality concerns, would highly recommend looking into a more quality unite



yes my psu does not have extra 4 pin or 8 pin connector for CPU. not sure if it will be a problem. but its in my list but not right now. hopefully i will be able to use current one for another 4 months or so as im not going to overclock anything.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2019)

Have a look here, it might give you an idea of some of the smaller features you didn't think about


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/
		




algamer said:


> yes my psu does not have extra 4 pin or 8 pin connector for CPU. not sure if it will be a problem. but its in my list but not right now. hopefully i will be able to use current one for another 4 months or so as im not going to overclock anything.


A single 8-pin is more than enough.


----------



## algamer (Jul 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Have a look here, it might give you an idea of some of the smaller features you didn't think about
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/
> ...



Thank you for document.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 14, 2019)

algamer said:


> i am really tempted for MSI motherboard because of ongoing promotion which includes cooler master ML240L.


That's awesome, again there is no wrong choice here and with a great promotion like that i'd say go for it


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 15, 2019)

B450 or X470 with bios flashback. Unless you really want PCI-E gen 4 for NVMe.


----------

